# HUGE misjudgment on plants needed



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

OMG, guys. I swear I am not a crazy person. (Or not any worse than the rest of us, at least.) I just do not have the experience ordering aquarium plants to realize that I was ordering VASTLY WAY TOO MANY. I have no idea what in hell I am going to do with all these. I'll have to plant that spare 55g and set it on the porch or something just to keep from wasting them!

This doesn't even show the massive shipment I got Friday, which almost fills up the tank by itself!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep, been there done that.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

hehe you could always just sell them on here in the classifieds section.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Or you can just send them to me XD I can always use more plants!! haha

It's so funny because I look at my 33 and go "wow, I need more plants!" but then I'm like, "why do I have so many plannnnttttsss?!?" lol, I think I just need more taller stems to finish it off with some Val or Giant Hairgrass to boot!

Your tank is going to look amazing though!!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

^^Me^^ Gardening catalogs. Every spring.

Do you have any idea how much garden you could plant with a shoebox full of seeds? Roughly a small towns worth. And yet I buy more. And then I must plant them. It's a sickness that EASILY extends to aquatics. I can not throw out a cutting. Just. Can't. Do it.

So trust me when I tell you that you can put just enough water to cover them in a rubbermaid tote, put in an airstone, make sure they get some light and you'll be good for at least a week while you figure something out. 
Actually, if you've got a spare fluorescent to put over that, and a guppy or two to eat the skeeters, they'll be good like that indefinitely.


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

It never hurts to have extra..especially when we're all betta addicts. x:


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

meh. I am starting to throw out that much like every 2-3 weeks, and guess what? I still buy more and differenet kinds of plants lol, sooner or later I am going to do a contest or a ROAK on this forum


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

How much did that many plants cost, and where did you get them? I'm thinking of getting a 40 g for a sorority, and I want to have NPT.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You simply cannot throw out the extras! Stone, you break my heart.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I would suggest going to plantedtank.net and going on the forums there in the for sale section, you can get some good deals on plants and get stuff you just can not get on most sites and most of the sellers do their best to make sure you are happy with what you paid for and you get extras


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I say you didn't order enough plants;-)


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have not ordered any for my 20 long yet if you want to work something. How much did you order? I am not sure myself.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

NeptunesMom, with what's shown there, I spent $350, including shipping. I bought some off of a planted tank website (in the classifieds--they're very nice) and the rest off of plantedaquariumscentral.com, who I highly recommend despite their higher shipping costs. Their plants are utterly gorgeous and came in looking fantastic. I had ordered from aquariumplants.com before, and their plants were nowhere near as nice.

I could have gotten away with spending half what I did and still had plenty.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Laki said:


> You simply cannot throw out the extras! Stone, you break my heart.


We have been fighting Black beard algae for the last 3 weeks. It's almost gone but no way would we want to send that anyone to infect their tanks. 

Trust me, I would rather give them away than throw them away also but not until after the algae issues are gone. The super hot weather is messing with my plants big time 

He just ordered us the prettiest cutting called Hygrophilia Pinnifolia. It's beautiful. I hope it grows like crazy to go in all of our tanks.

I am completely addicted to plants. I have a wish list of over 30 plants - and we already have at least 30 species in our tanks.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Also - for anyone new to ordering plants. When you order make sure to ask if they are grown in or out of water. The ones grown out of water will come in and then melt. Some recover after a few months but it is a huge waste of time because they don't grow them in high enough humidity to transfer over to fish tanks without melting. (Most all the people on PT that sell plants are the exception because they use high humidity and want them to transfer without melting)


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

You could do a nice ROAK for a few members with the extra plants. Or start another tank!


----------

